# Paint bubbling on wood paneling



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

The best feature of paneling is that it doesn't have to be painted. Of course, the younger generation doesn't see it that way. I would sand & paint the affected areas. There is no reason to replace it.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Two most common causes are there's a moisture moisture issue behind that wall, and the paneling was not cleaned properly before paint.
Hard to see in the picture but if it's really bubbles it's moisture.


----------



## Jroberson529 (Apr 25, 2018)

I heard somewhere that if the walls have been painted too many times that it would cause this. I just thought it was strange it took a year or 2 after painting to happen. The moisture issue, I did have a small leak right outside the house a few months ago that we fixed but the “bubbling” is happening in 4 different random places in the house


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

If it's a moisture problem, it will damage drywall too.


----------



## Jmayspaint (May 4, 2013)

Zooming in on the picture, is this what you’re referring to as bubbles? 










Three protrusions arranged vertically along the grove in the paneling? 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jroberson529 (Apr 25, 2018)

I know it’s hard to see in the picture but I attached a new one circling the areas I’m referring to. Thanks again


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Is it a bubble you can pop?
The 2 main causes of paint blisters is moisture or a contaminate under the paint.

The only reason for peeling from multiple coats is if the very first coat didn't bond properly [wrong or lack of primer]


----------

